

A Bevy Of Ice Cream Sandwich Screenshots Leak - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/07/want-to-see-the-next-version-of-android-a-bevy-of-ice-cream-sandwich-screenshots-leak/

======
untog
Am I alone in really not liking this design? I can't really pin down why, but
it really doesn't do it for me. Makes Windows Phone and the like look
positively radiant.

~~~
zmonkeyz
I'm really enjoying my Windows Phone design wise. This Ice Cream sandwich
update looks absolutely boring though.

